# Custom Spray Stencils



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am looking for someone to make me custom spray stencils from my artwork. Does anyone know someone who does this?


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wslogger15 on 12 Jul 2009 11:06 AM 


I am looking for someone to make me custom spray stencils from my artwork. Does anyone know someone who does this?

Hi wslogger15....Del Tapparo at G Scale Graphics makes vinyl tranfers and vinyl spray masks to your specifications. His webite site is http://www.gscalegraphics.net/

You can email him at [email protected] or you can reach him by phone at 970 581-3567. 

Hope this helps


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for that info Howard. I think this is a great idea and would work even better than brass stencils. I will contact Del.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They are a one time use though, when you peel them off you can't really re-use them. I wonder if his cutter could cut it out of thin metal instead?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 12 Jul 2009 04:01 PM 
They are a one time use though, when you peel them off you can't really re-use them. I wonder if his cutter could cut it out of thin metal instead? 




Yes, they are one use only. Can't cut brass either. The paint masks are nice, in that they allow you to use any color paint you want. However, the vinyl transfers are the simplest way to go, as long as standard colors work for you.


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Unfortunately Del can not produce stencils from my artwork which is taken from photos and measurements of actual West Side Lumber Co. equipment. Does anyone else have any ideas? I am considering photo etching .005 brass to make my own stencils using Micro-Mark's photo etching kit. Has anyone used the micromark photo-etching kit? 

Thanks


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

You could try what airbrushers do, use frisket. It is also one-time use but relatively easy to cut, clear so you can trace your design, etc.

Also thin coats of rubber cement can be used to mask of areas.

Just a thought.


Bill


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Would waterslide decals work? I can print from images or original art...


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stan, 

I thought about you for this project but I really would like to paint on the lettering if possible. If I cannot get the paint stencils method to work I will be contacting you. I have seen your decals and they are first rate.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wslogger15 on 13 Jul 2009 08:31 AM 
Unfortunately Del can not produce stencils from my artwork which is taken from photos and measurements of actual West Side Lumber Co. equipment. Thanks Now you've got me curious....can you post your artwotk? Maybe then some new ideas will pop-up.


----------

